# Started OPK



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I've bought OPK from Boots. Instructions said that I should start testing on CD6 for the next six days. I called my clinic and nurse advised to start on CD11 and so I did.

On CD12 I had sticky mucus. And today is CD16 and it's still negative. I'm not sure if I need to worry about anything?

Do I carry on testing till it's positive? 

I've never done this before and appreciate your guidance/advice.

Thank you.

Russki


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I used a clear blue fertility monitor and used to get high fertility from day 6, I ovulate early around day 10 so I do think it would of been wise to start the first month from day 6, then after that of you know your later starting tracking from 11

I wouldn't worry and just start next month a bit earlier incase you miss it, I get EWCM when I ovulate, had never noticed it til I started tracking, after several months with the monitor I knew when I was without using it as I got to know my body


Good luck! 

L x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Russki you may indeed have missed it but just to be sure I would carry on testing.  I always started testing around day 8 as I generally have a short cycle.  You going to Stork or Riga clinic?
Good luck
TC x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I had same problem
missing it - you can get cheapy ovulation tests in 50's on eBay - I used to test 3 times a day from day 8 as been known to miss the peak ! I ended up using trigger shots in the end !


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks ladies,
I've schedule a call with my nurse from City clinic on Monday to discuss OPK.

I believe I've missed it this month which I'm gutted about! But I also believe I ovulated in CD12 as I had that sticky mucus. So if I started OPK on CD6 and tested for the next 6 days then it would have been CD12.

Well, I have a chat with the nurse on Monday and start again next month.

I'm now flying back to Iraq and will do my OPK over there. Oh joy.

Russki


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Russki can I advise you buy cb dual hormone opks as they give you low/high/peak fertility - which for me was more informative. I would then use two tests a day when approaching peak.
Keeping  a log of timing was also useful. Due to erratic cycle lengths I would have started testing on day 7 - cost more but worth it...


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoke to Dr M on Tuesday and he told me not to worry about my OPK as they could trigger ovulation anyway. Bit I wanted to know this for myself as I've been on the pill for so long, I don't even know my body anymore. 

Next month I'll start OPK from CD6 and I only have those Boots OPKs with me.

I'm back in Iraq now and they do not have anything like that over here! 

Me, myself and I, thanks for your advice. Will look into it when I'm back in London. And get enough packs to take with me when back to Iraq again.

Tincancat, 
I'm still going to Riga clinic for consultation if I decide for IUI with them. I'm scheduled to see them in the beginning of September. I'll still have to get sperm from Europe banks etc as they don't have their own banks. And I've decided-ish for and an open donor but Latvian sperm banks only have anonymous donors as per their law.

Russki


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

A quick update on my OPK "situation" - thought this month I'll do it by the book. 


And so, I've started OPK on CD6 as per Boots' instruction. 

So far is CD8 - negative. 

Russki


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Keep on going Russki still plenty of time for a positive.  
TCC x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks TCC! Hope so! Will post the outcome in a couple of days. 

Hope all is well with you. 

Russki x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Russki I'm doing OK thanks and hopefully better tomorrow.
I've got second opinion scan tomorrow to see if it can be established if my twin 2 is growing.  Scan last week showed he is not growing properly and I have been referred to another hospital for a more detailed scan. 
TCCx


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

TCC, sorry to hear it! god,  you must be so worried! I do really hope everything will be ok!

Are you in London?

Russki


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Nah Liverpool... for my sins! 
TCC x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh I've been to Liverpool so many moons ago.

London is just as crazy! Damn the place. hahaha


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Russki how you doing in that Iraqi heat? Eid today right?? do u have day off? how long are your cycles normally? I did clear blue opks and as I have 30 day cycle I started on day 10 and got   on day 16 if that helps you? I did them twice a day ie: 12 hourly as was useless with them things in the past x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola Blondie, 
Eid started yesterday and it's in full swing here. Very hot indeed, up to +47 every day.
I work rotations, meaning that I'm working every day for 5 weeks. No rest for the wicked.
Mine is 28 days and I've started OPK this month on CD6. I'm curious to see on which date I ovulate. 
Sadly I didn't take enough kits with me so I could run the test twice a day.

I'm back in London next month and will buy the whole boots stock then hahaha


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

You should get a positive on day 14 then unless something changes for you this month  Ackkkk 47 degrees yeuckkkk used to hate that esp when the windows are wet from A/c don't miss that heat at all! Jeez thats a long rotation to have to work 5 weeks with no day off, I have a friend who works on a Sheik's private jet and she does that too 5 weeks on and then another girl takes over, she is exhausted but flippin stinking rich through it 

Anyway am sure you will see that positive, take care out there x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

CD12  and still negative although I had sticky mucus last night. Hmmmm the testing goes on. 

TTC, how was the scan?! is everything ok with the twin 2?

Russki


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Russki Sounds like you will get your positive soon as change in mucus often proceeds positive.
Scan was fine instead of being 3 weeks behind he is only 3 days behind which is good: was a mistake on measurements by sonographer which gave me lot of grief for past 10 days all for nothing.
TCC x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I've missed it again?!! Yesterday, CD14 I had a more prominent line than a Negative but can't be sure. 
What's the best time for testing? I did it as soon as I woke up but maybe I was wrong? Hmmm 
Feeling rather disappointed yet again. I've got only 2 sticks left and don't think they will show me a Positive either.

TTC, very happy about your scan, can't believe that stupid sonographer! How can they be so reckless?! 

Russki x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Russki 
It took me a couple of cycles to realise what was what with those sticks as you are looking for darker line than the control.  I used to let them dry off to be sure.  Otherwise you could try digital ones.  Alternatively some clinic suggest testing twice a day.  I bought some cheap ones off the Internet from Zoom Baby which had much higher sensitivity perhaps you could try those? 

Yesterday I went to clinic for follow up with consultant after the duff scan.  I waited more than an hour and a half with still no sign of being seen so I got the reception to photocopy the scan report from the other hospital then left them to it.  I have re-booked for 4 weeks time but I'm sure it will be the same waiting.  I really don't know why they give me a 1415hrs appointment when 1715hrs would be more appropriate  

TCC x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok, I'll order those sticks as recommended. 

And I can't believe how much you've been messed about! What's wrong with these people! Such a waste of time for you!

But hope all is well with the little ones swimming inside you  

Russki x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

take the guess work out and buy clearblue digital next time and test twice a day 12 hours apart (I chose midday and midnight) start on day 6 and keep going till you get a   perhaps when you're  next off rotation in UK is easier? that way you can buy extra sticks IF needed so you don't waste money on heaps of boxes x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

TTC, thanks for your recommendation. Just ordered a pack of 20 but worried won't get delivered before Saturday as I'm off to spain for a well deserved break. Got evacuated out of Iraq on Sunday, a long trip through Turkey on the jus and finally in London on Monday. Phew. Don't even know when will be allowed to return. 

Blondie, Will buy clearblue from Boots. But do I really need to test it twice?

Russki


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Once you get close to expecting peak I would test twice daily - thos was how I really learned about my peak timing. Male sure you record dates of high etc and peak timing.....


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds a bit scarey over in Iraq at the moment glad you managed to get out safely.
TCC x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok, got my strips from Zoom Baby and waiting for my "happy days". And again it says I need to test on CD11. Hmmmmm albeit in times between 10am and 8pm p, I think. Ok, think I'll do it around 11 am every day and see how I go. 

Russki


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Russki 
Hope you have the high sensitivity ones.  I would start testing couple of days earlier and save the strips for comparison each day.  If u are not sure then u can look back and see the strongest result as I presume you're not having treatment this cycle just monitoring?  I must confess it took me a couple of.cycles with different brands to pick up the peak and combining it with appearance of discharge at ovulation u will.soon  get the hang of it and be able to predict the peak before it arrives.
TCC x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, this is for monitoring. And yes  I got high sensitivity ones. The instructions say to start on CD11. The other kit said to start on CD6. So confusing.  
Ok, I'll have another ago when I'm back from Ibiza 

Russki x


----------



## sgee (May 26, 2014)

Hi Russki

How are you? 
Not sure how you're getting on with this, but I started tracking with Clearblue digital test, which was really easy. Tells you which day to start testing based on your cycle length, no need to try and work out anything as it tells you whether you are low, high or peak fertility, and worked as per instructions... So I would recommend if you're still having trouble with the others

Sgee


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Sgee, will try strips from Zoom baby first and see I'm getting on. My next drop will be Clearblue digital.

Will keep you posted.

Russki


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I've got my Positive today! I'm in CD13 and it showed me a fat double line! 
I've been using high sensitive Sticks from Zoom Baby.
I'll carry on testing for the next couple of days.

Russki


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeh Russki I found they were better.  Carry on testing for a few days perhaps twice a day at moment so you can see pattern and you will be able to predict positive before you test in future cycles as I found as it helped me tune in with discharge changes earlier.
TCCx


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

I definitely ovulated yesterday as the Dr V looked into my insights this morning when I had my IUI/IVF consultation today.

Russki


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

There you go all set for the IUI now you got the testing sorted   Plus to have it.confirmed on a scan of your insides is even better.  Still planning December or can.you try before? 
TCC


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks TCC,
But I think I'll park this for a moment till I figure out what's next for me. I'm still waiting to see if I'm going back to Iraq this weekend. And I've met S online and see how we're getting on for the next 6 months. I'll review my situation in December. Also Dr V highly recommended IVF or ICSI and I was more inclined on starting with IUIs first. I don't know much about either of those treatments and need to read a bit more.

Your thoughts? 

Russki


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

You have to be sure.  It took me a long time and in the end probably left it too late.  Not sure how old you are but if you want to use your own eggs don't leave it too long.  If you are not so fussed with using donor you have plenty of time.
TCC x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm 38. Will be 39 in April. I definitely won't be leaving till too late. 6-8 months, I reckon.

Russki


----------

